# TSG44: Dan is as Angry as a Bird



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Dan gets annoyed by Angry Birds, Samsung Infuse and Palm Veer coming soon, iPads in Education vs. iPads in Hospitals, plus the $25 PC?_

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the forty fourth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Glenn Cermak (Twitter @glenncermak)

*Links in order of appearance:*

Samsung Infuse
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/05/05/samsung-infuse-4g-to-hit-att-on-may-15th-for-200/

One Laptop Per Child
http://one.laptop.org/

Rasberry Pi $25 PC
http://www.raspberrypi.org/
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2385055,00.asp

Trimslice
http://trimslice.com/web/

iPads in Education
http://ipadeducators.ning.com/

iPads in Hospital
http://www.ipadforums.net/apple-ipad-news/26548-ottawa-hospital-orders-1-800-ipad-2s.html

Palm Pre3 / Veer / TouchPad
www.palm.com

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

